# 'Gay Manor



## Infraredd (Nov 19, 2018)

The Barry family built this manor house in the 16th century. It has an E-shaped plan with gabled wings and a battlemented central porch.In it's Elizabethan form it remained unaltered until the 19th century but by 1809 it was in a neglected state. In the 1880s the house was divided into two tenements but in 1887 it was gutted by fire. It has never been restored and remains an ivy-clad ruin with a sheep crap carpet. (Abridged Wikipedia)

Pics 










































Few more here....https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157703702235994
Thanks for looking.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 19, 2018)

Always love your pics Infrared.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice, loving your 4th pic particularly!


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 19, 2018)

There are old maps of Newcastle and the surrounding area. Back when this building was built, only a handful owned the land surrounding the city here - I'll bet they looked just like the house in these buildings. In full colour that is!

I kinda like the feel of the images here. Works well with the old building. Would definitely make for a dramatic framed photo on a wall.
Could you tell me a little about your camera please??


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 19, 2018)

Sausage said:


> There are old maps of Newcastle and the surrounding area. Back when this building was built, only a handful owned the land surrounding the city here - I'll bet they looked just like the house in these buildings. In full colour that is!
> 
> I kinda like the feel of the images here. Works well with the old building. Would definitely make for a dramatic framed photo on a wall.
> Could you tell me a little about your camera please??



It's south west of Oxford ..... The camera is an infra red 680nm converted Nikon D80 bought off e-bay


----------



## cogito (Nov 19, 2018)

Every time I see one of your reports it makes me want to dig out my old D90 and get it converted. 

Love it, cheers!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 19, 2018)

Beautiful as always.nice to see more off the infrared pics


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2018)

Perfect location for some IR photography, beautiful.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 22, 2018)

Always nice to see your reports
Stunning photos, as always


----------

